# Changing locals if you had to permanently relocate



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I cange locals a few years ago. Just took a vote of the membership.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I changed locals once back in the day, had to work a year on book two, then I was considered a book 1 local.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have never tried to do that so i can't say really.

My suggestion would be calling the local you are thinking of moving to and have a talk with the BA to get the info from the horses mouth..


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

There used to be something about working in jurisdiction for two or three years and then being able to move your ticket there.
It's a move that isn't unheard of. 
Just be aware that even if you work out of your new local for 40 years and become the BA, some people will always think of you as a "ticket jammer". :biggrin:


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Wwhhhhyyyyyy wouldn’t you call the hall and ask?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

The best place to direct that question would be your local, not here.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Every local is different. Some locals require you to help organize in order to get in, just like anyone else would have to do.


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

Be prepared for something like this:


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

If it isn't against the bylaws of the local and the local has openings just transfer your ticket. 

I know certain members view that as jamming your ticket but if you are moving and are basically committing to the new community then I do not get how they can hold a grudge.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

kg7879 said:


> If it isn't against the bylaws of the local and the local has openings just transfer your ticket.
> 
> I know certain members view that as jamming your ticket but if you are moving and are basically committing to the new community then I do not get how they can hold a grudge.


What if one local is busy, and another isn’t. Then everyone wants to relocate to the busy area. That is what has been happening in Canada. They have not been accepting members even ones who have moved, they make you help with organizing to get in.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

What about apprentices can the transfer


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

eddy current said:


> What if one local is busy, and another isn’t. Then everyone wants to relocate to the busy area. That is what has been happening in Canada. They have not been accepting members even ones who have moved, they make you help with organizing to get in.


Organizing who other electricians? How does that work when the local doesn't have work? I am under no obligation to help organize when the guys in the hall can't even organize contractors themselves. 

I am going on 11 years in my local and the organizers haven't landed one decent sized contractor. Hell I don't think they have landed a small shop in that time. 

My guess is the OP researched the new local enough to know whether the work picture is decent. If it isn't then they have some decisions to make.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

kg7879 said:


> Organizing who other electricians? How does that work when the local doesn't have work? I am under no obligation to help organize when the guys in the hall can't even organize contractors themselves.
> 
> I am going on 11 years in my local and the organizers haven't landed one decent sized contractor. Hell I don't think they have landed a small shop in that time.
> 
> My guess is the OP researched the new local enough to know whether the work picture is decent. If it isn't then they have some decisions to make.


Not sure how it works with a local with no work. My comment is about a local that does have work, and members from other locals want in because their home locals do not have work. If there are no calls out for travellers, and you move there, some locals will want you to help organize to get in. Otherwise that busy local is flooded with too many members


----------

